# cannot view pictures in kodak easyshare



## fixum1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey all,
I have several albums in my Kodk easy share soft ware program.
Normaly these are located in my pictures folder, unfortunatly the pictures are Not there now. I can see the picture in Kodak easyshare but each picture is cut in two, and when i click on it it says that Kodak can no longer find the file, any ideas where to start


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

I would say if you can't locate the files in My Pictures by opening that folder 'outside' the [email protected]#$% program, then you or someone has moved/deleted them. 

First port of call, is the recycle bin. Have look in there.

Failing that, do a search for jgp and jpeg files, this will locate all jpg images on your harddrive.

If..... IF you have/fad created other folders 'within' My Pictures and can remember their names do a search for one.. ie If you had a folder Green Volkswagons or Christmas 2006 or whatever, search for it. 

PP


----------



## fixum1 (Jan 6, 2008)

yep can see them in Kodak*&*&* but they have a cut in 2 jaged line down the center of each picture, whe i go to my pictures folder they are not in there and i have not moved or removed any of the pictures, strange, i have used the program for many years with this and other cameras, and this is the first time that this has ever happend.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes I understand that, the kodak software just retains a thumbnail for album purposes, but for whatever reason the files have moved. You'll need to do as I said in order to locate them. 

Good luck


----------



## fixum1 (Jan 6, 2008)

pop, none of the jpeg images are found in the computer


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

did you search for jpg as well as jpeg?


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget to look in the recycle bin


----------



## gunter55 (Aug 23, 2008)

This is for popPicker. I am curious, do you happen to work for kodak? The answer you gave to fixum1 is exactly what a kodak rep would say. I am pretty disgusted right now with kodak. They do not want to take any responsibility that *their* program could be defective. I am having the same problem that fixum1 is, and I am the only one on this computer. I cherish my family pictures, but when I went on a month later to print out the pictures, they had the jagged line in the middle and said that the file could not be found.them *I did not delete nor move anywhere.. Everything you told him to do I did, Everything!*
When I first got the program it worked great. I'm thinking that maybe when you are loading the pictures from the camera to the computer to your easy share program, something happens there. I am not the only one that this has happened to. My daughter said that they are all of a sudden getting cut pictures and the message. This is also happening to a few other friends with this program.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG forum.
Just a bump because I see no one else is helping.

I've read that there is a problem with Vista corrupting images.
I'm wondering if you and your friends are unfortunately running Vista ??

Easy Share should not be needed to run your Camera(s) .. or view your pictures
The most successful repair of Easy Share that I've read about here at TSG .. is to NOT use it.

The most common replacement for Easy Share (and M$ Image n Fax Viewer) is probably the freeware Irfanview...
http://www.irfanview.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## gunter55 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi and thanks for answering my message. No I am not nor is my daughter in law using vista. We both have windows xp. I have been running the kodak program for a couple of years now and this all started about a year ago when I was finding pictures with the cut in the middle. I just feel that it is a malfunction somewhere within the kodak program. But, like I said kodak will not admit to this. they want to blame the manufacturer of the computer. What is this site that you are talking about? Is it a safe site? By the way thanks for helping, I can see that poppicker either does not know how to handle this problem or just doesn't want to.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

PopPicker's last posting here was 8 months ago.
He may have moved on, or for some reason, didn't get an email notice of you reply.
Normally, jumping on (hijacking) someone else's post is frowned on .. But it's probably OK here.
You should've started a new posting if your own.

Irfanview is a Image Viewer and Editor program .. and is extremely popular here at TSG.
It can be used to view and edit your pictures .. Yes - It's very safe.
Unlike Easy Share, and others, it's not an organizer .. you must organize and store your photos.
Organizers can get confused, and forget where your pictures are .. or put them where you can't find them.
But this doesn't sound like your problem.

So ... Some questions ..
Do you and your DIL have exactly the same problem ??
Share the same camera or memory card ??
Has this happened on new photos ??

Blaming this on the computer ... when two computers are involved, doesn't sound reasonable.
Is there a common link ??


----------

